# Voting for the picture of the month



## BettaDew (Dec 1, 2012)

How do you vote for the picture of the month?


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Beginning about halfway through the month, no one can enter anymore, and voting begins. So after that, tap on where it says "vote now" and look through the pictures and pick one to vote for.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The July contest is open for entries: http://www.bettafish.com/contests.php

Voting starts on the 15th.


----------



## BettaDew (Dec 1, 2012)

BettaBoy11 said:


> Beginning about halfway through the month, no one can enter anymore, and voting begins. So after that, tap on where it says "vote now" and look through the pictures and pick one to vote for.


Thank you!


----------



## Soriel (Jun 26, 2015)

I tried to vote, but after clicking the VOTE, it goes into an empty page, I am not sure if my vote was in. Also, this forum (or is it the browser) keeps asking me to re-log-in - be it this contest, posting, or replying. zzz. :|


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Weird....worked fine for me...


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

not working for me either. =(


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

It's not working for me either. I have reported the problem to the Admin. so hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Now it's not working. Hmmm


----------

